# Cannot use keyboard or mouse on laptop



## heidip2p (Dec 14, 2011)

I was able to get out of the reboot mode I was stuck in. Now I am able to access my desktop. However, my keyboard nor touchpad will work. I am able to plug in a keyboard into a USB port and it works fine. I have gone into my device manager and have several exclamation marks by various items. I have tried running microsft security essentials but it won't update. Any idea how I can get my mouse to work?


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you uninstall the devices with exclamation points then choose 'Scan for hardware changes' ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All software/drivers should be available from the manufacturers website. 

With that said, the software/drivers are generally for the touchpad. Keyboard should work by default. I suspect a Windows/registry issue, although I don't know of a fix aside from a fresh installation of Windows.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You are in a Hardware Forum with a hardware issue but you aren't telling us your hardware or make and model of desktop or laptop, or version of Windows. How can we really help you?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do they work in safemode? 

you can try doing a system restore to a previously saved restore point just prior to the problem to see if you can get your keyboard and touchpad back. Otherwise, you should just follow the previous advice about reinstalling the drivers.


----------

